

Tell HN: Synergy looking for an Angel - jrs235
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/11gPEGbVzfPQolFgkPWyD2cy99aSCZmC-hXWuMvgvHL4/preview?sle=true&slide=id.p

======
spb
This is a terrible pitch deck, for an unrealistic plan. Their projections
(slide 8,
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/11gPEGbVzfPQolFgkPWyD...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/11gPEGbVzfPQolFgkPWyD2cy99aSCZmC-
hXWuMvgvHL4/preview?sle=true&slide=id.gc70cf13b5_3_41)) look like they were
just copied from a Google image search for "startup growth graph" \- they have
absolutely no indication that they're based on reality whatsoever.

Nick Bolton seems to be fixated on this idea that Synergy, despite all
indications to the contrary, needs to be a startup, and he's been making
increasingly doomed decisions to that effect for years (hiring additional
employees, moving to the high-rent Bay Area, etc).

What Synergy needs to do is swallow their pride, find a company like Google
(or Microsoft, who are increasingly supporting open source, especially when it
lends legitimacy to the Windows platform) who would be interested in funding
an open-source project with no return-on-investment beyond the fact that their
employees use it, and ask for a job there subsidizing it, the way successful
open source projects like Linux have grown.

